# Any Good Kitchen Horror Stories?



## Emojitsu (Jun 11, 2018)

Just something I've always been curious about. If anyone has any good stories about an experience you've been through, something you've seen, or heard second-hand, I'd love to hear it. Could be a time you were caught ill prepared for a meal/ banquet, could be a job you landed, only to find the kitchen hadn't been properly cleaned in ages, could be that time you mistakenly hired a vastly under-qualified cook (no real names, please). 

_________________________________________________________________________________

Apologies if asking this breaks any forum rules or TOS. Mods, please feel free to remove this post in those cases, or message me and I'll take it down myself.


----------



## Vjan (Jan 18, 2018)

I don't necessarily have any stories from personal experience. 
I have seen cuts so bad the fat cells were exposed. Nasty.

The one thing that has stuck in my head for YEARS was a workplace commercial I saw when I was only a few years deep working as a line cook. 
The commercial was some type of workplace safety advertisement. The young cook was carrying a pot boiled water, calmly explaining how she was having a busy day and knew that she should has cleaned up a spill from earlier, just then she slips on the spill and lands on the floor spilling the entire pot all over herself. You hear her scream as the commercial goes black. 
Vicious. It will always stick in my head. Something I wish to never see first hand.


----------

